# Company of Heroes Problem



## Boesebanane (11. September 2012)

Servus,

ich habe ein ganz komisches Problem. Ich spiele Company of Heroes Tales of Valor immer offline. Heute starte ich das Spiel und dann kommt plötzlich die Meldung "wo haben sie das spiel gekauft?" wenn ich auf geschäft drücke, kommt "bitte legen sie coh disk ein". Aber der will die aller erste coh disk. Die habe ich gar nicht ich habe nur Tales of Valor. Kann mir jemand helfen und sagen wie ich das wieder weg bekomme ich kann nicht mehr zocken


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2012)

Da stimmt irgendwas nicht - hast Du vlt. aus Versehen vom AddOn zur normalen Version umschalten wollen in einem Menü? Hast Du irgendein Update neu installiert? Geht es evlt. um ein Multiplayerspiel, bei dem man doch die Org-Version braucht?

Oder ist evlt doch die ToV-CD gemeint, dass Du die einlegen sollst?

Wenn nix hilt, würd ich die SPielstände sichern, das Spiel deinstallieren, PC neustarten und es wieder neu installieren.


----------



## Bonkic (11. September 2012)

ist tales of valor standalone? wusst ich gar nicht.
versucht vielleicht mal zu starten, während dein ganzer rechner vom netz getrennt ist (falls du das nicht ohnehin so machst).


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ist tales of valor standalone? wusst ich gar nicht.


 also, bei amazon gibt es das für 8€, und in den Details steht, dass es eigenständig ist: http://www.amazon.de/Company-Heroes-Tales-Valor-Add-On/dp/B001KO738M


----------



## Bonkic (11. September 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, bei amazon gibt es das für 8€, und in den Details steht, dass es eigenständig ist: Company of Heroes - Tales of Valor (Add-On): Amazon.de: Games


 
jo, wird schon stimmen.
wusst ich nur nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2012)

Ist aber seltsam formuliert "eigenständig *spielbar*" - kann also zur Installation vlt doch nötig sein, das Hauptspiel zu haben - aber es lief ja scheinbar bisher bei ihm, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass es an sich auch so klappen müsste.


----------



## Boesebanane (11. September 2012)

Danke für eure schnelle Antwort,

was merkwürdig ist, ich habs mit dem key von meim bruder versucht da geht es.. Aber mit dem von meim Freund auch nicht. Online kann ich mich einloggen, aber ich will es lan spielen. Schon knappe 10 mal neu installiert hat aber nichts gebracht


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2012)

Achte mal darauf, dass nicht im LAN gleichzeitig der gleiche Key benutzt wird - hast Du das gemacht? Wieviele PCs sind denn im LAN eingeschaltet, wenn Du es versuchst?


----------



## Boesebanane (11. September 2012)

Der PC hängt momentan  gar nicht am netz. Und ich geb zu für ne lan hab ich einen Key generator. Aber da gehen alle keys nicht nur der von meim Bruder geht sonst kein einziger. Ist vllt irgendwo noch was versteckt, dass der merkt wenn ichs mit nem anderen Key installiere?


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2012)

Evlt. hat ein Update dafür gesorgt, dass die keys nicht per Generator klappen. Und der alte key ist vlt noch irgendwo in der Registry verborgen? 

Aber wenn Du keine eigene Version hast, dann besorg Dir mal eine, die kostet ja keine 10€ mehr.


----------



## Boesebanane (11. September 2012)

Also patch kann nicht sein, weil bis vor 3-4 wochen gings noch der letzt patch kam im juni 2011. In der Regestry find ich den THQ Ordner auch nicht. Komisch ist halt dass wenn ich geschäft drücke und dann die coh cd einleg, die ich jetzt geholt habe, ist zwar alles installiert, ich kann aber nur die grundachen aus coh spielen..............


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2012)

Und wenn Du die Valor-CD einlegst?


----------



## Boesebanane (11. September 2012)

dann kommt datenträger konnte nicht erkannt werden. Ich versteh einfach nicht warum es das Problem gibt ich hab das noch nie gesehen und es macht auch einfach keine sinn


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2012)

ALso, wenn nix hilft, würd ich auch mal im abgesicherten Modus nach Viren, Trojanern und Spyware suchen - man weiß ja nie, vor allem wenn man Tools aus illegalen Quellen nutzt (keygen...)


----------



## Boesebanane (14. September 2012)

Ist alles frei. Ich versteh einfach nicht warum ich tov installiere dann einen tov code eingebe er fragt wo ich es gekauft habe und egal was ich anklicke ich nur die grundversion spielen kann


----------

